# contador 0-9 con el 74ls90



## marviiin (Sep 18, 2011)

vi un contador en una pagina de internet y vi su circuito y lo quize simular en multisim 11 pero no me funciona no se que me falte o que quitarle, les dejo una imagen del circuito y sus componentes que encontre en internet , y mi archivo de multisim con mi circuito que yo hice, y si alguien de favor me podria decir como lo arreglo se los agradeceria gracias
esta es la pagina del contador digial de 0-9 y su circuito

http://proyectoselectronics.blogspot.com/2009/04/contador-digital-0-9-con-el-ci-74ls90.html


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 18, 2011)

Al decodificador te falta meterle un par de valores lógicos en los pines de LT, BL y esos


----------



## marviiin (Sep 18, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Al decodificador te falta meterle un par de valores lógicos en los pines de LT, BL y esos



ok pero esas salidas a donde van? ¿que le meto?
por que en la imagen que adjunte del otro circuito no van a nada y funciona bien


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 18, 2011)

Este tema huele a moderacion . . . 



marviiin dijo:


> vi un contador en una pagina de internet y vi su circuito y lo quize simular en multisim 11 pero no me funciona . . .





marviiin dijo:


> . . . esas salidas a donde van? ¿que le meto? . . .




Y yo vi en el foro al menos 20 temas iguales sobre el 74LS90. 

marviiin, no sea timido y utilice el buscador del foro.


----------



## marviiin (Sep 18, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> Este tema huele a moderacion . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ok perdon, lo que pasa es que soy nuevo, y ya que dices que lo has visto muchas veces el tema me podrias ayudar, o es que solamente te la pasas haciendo comentarios inservibles hacia mis preguntas


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 18, 2011)

Consulte el datasheet del 74ls90. Pero si quiere algo mas mascado, entonces siga esperando.



marviiin dijo:


> . . . o es que solamente te la pasas haciendo comentarios inservibles hacia mis preguntas



Ese tema ha sido discutido al menos 20 veces, si añadimos su falta de conocimiento en el tema, y no olvidemos su prepotencia para flojear.

Si usara el buscador, usted no perderia el tiempo esperando una respuesta, y podria encontrarla por iniciativa propia.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 18, 2011)

Marviiin: En el foro somos muchos usuarios...si?

Muchos de nosotros intentamos ayudarte...pero si el tema ya existe te vamos a mandar a buscar en el buscador...sobretodo para que veas otras posibles soluciones y para que los Moderadores no te saquen el hígado a cada rato.

Muchos compañeros del foro tienen formas sutiles de tratar...otros no tanto, pero ninguno quiere ofender ni ser prepotente.

Cooperemos entre todos para llevarnos bien y encontrar la solución al problema...si?

Saludos


----------



## marviiin (Sep 18, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Marviiin: En el foro somos muchos usuarios...si?
> 
> Muchos de nosotros intentamos ayudarte...pero si el tema ya existe te vamos a mandar a buscar en el buscador...sobretodo para que veas otras posibles soluciones y para que los Moderadores no te saquen el hígado a cada rato.
> 
> ...



ok entiendo, ya busque el tema y no encontre algo similar a mi duda, por suerte ya lo resolvi solo tenia que conectar las 3 salidas faltantes del 7447 a vcc y listo, el problema ahora es que me cuenta muy lento en multisim, y no se como aumentar la velocidad de conteo


----------



## johncaro12 (Sep 19, 2011)

seguro debe ser por el 555 que es el que controla eso, varia el potenciometro de 100k.
aqui hay una calculadora, para que pongas valores a los componentes de acuerdo a la frecuencia de conteo que necesites : http://lc.fie.umich.mx/~ifranco/UTILERIAS/index.htm

PD: Lo del 555 es lo que mas hay en el foro y en cualquier lado.
Te aconsejo, conocer los componentes un poco mejor antes de meterte a armar un circuito.

Saludos


----------



## gportuguez (Mar 12, 2014)

les dejo un codificador  hecho con compuertas lógicas, usando el contador 74ls90 para contar de 0 a 9


----------

